# 0.27 Beta 2 Voltage profiles



## DaMulta (Jul 30, 2007)

Well it seems that I can't save my voltage settings with ATi Tool on a profile.

Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## CBRworm (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes, I have the same problem.


----------



## Rob (Aug 15, 2007)

ill third that.


----------



## rrul (Aug 24, 2007)

me too. and atitool doesnt even hold my OC profile; once I control-alt-delete out of a 3d game and check the clocks by moving mouse over taskbar icon it states clocks are back to standard ati clocks (x1900xtx 650-775), while atitool itself still states the oc clocks.

I tried disabling the 'event blablabla' process and quiting ccc and stopping it's process, but nothing helps.

also, always when I load atitool it states that my card supports 2d/3d clocks but function is disabled and that atitool works best with this function enabled, but where the holy hell can I change that 2d/3d function ?


conclusion; atitool is buggy as sh*t and it would be adviced to state clearly on the website that atitool is 100% NON VISTA compliant


----------



## DOM (Aug 25, 2007)

If you guys are *not* using Vista use 0.26v


----------

